# Insurance Renewal



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Chaps....got to renew my insurance in a few days. Am currently with CCI and wondering if anyone's getting any particularly good deals anywhere right now on modified cars?


----------



## RossMJS (Jan 23, 2013)

Sky Insurance (broker) - Marker Study, pretty good with my m3 and now R35


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I recently renewed with CCI and saved £150 by dropping my mileage allowance from 8k to 6k miles! Well happy as it still includes 5 track days cover and all mods.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

It may be cheap, but You better check your policy is underwritten to the value of your vehicle.



RossMJS said:


> Sky Insurance (broker) - Marker Study, pretty good with my m3 and now R35


Protegimus


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Another for Sky Insurance here. Admiral were a lot cheaper but then I found that they don't pay out for the cost of any modifications, only a standard car, even though you have to declare all mods to them and the associated cost.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

I just renewed with Sky way cheaper than CCI, but no trackday cover. But they will insist on a tracker. 

REIS gave me a better quote than CCI with track day cover inc.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I found Sky pricey.

This may help mate.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss.html


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks all....looks like Sky and CCI are the main contenders then. Was with Admiral before CCI but even taking the policy out with them was painful...advisor on the phone clearly knew nothing about cars so trying to list the mods out was a nightmare.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Have you tried Pace Ward?

They cover the value of mods too


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I would try Zenith as they beat everyone else I tried inc Sky


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

TREG said:


> I found Sky pricey.
> 
> This may help mate.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss.html


Thanks....quick look at that and I actually posted 3 on the thread....back in the days when my car only had a Y Pipe.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Pace Ward


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

I got a £450 reduction by switching to Admiral from CCI with more miles allowed.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Stevie76 said:


> Thanks....quick look at that and I actually posted 3 on the thread....back in the days when my car only had a Y Pipe.




No problem mate:wavey:


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

elephant here but they said they wouldnt insure if i valued the car over 40k when i specified value... i said 39,999. not sure the relevence as they should pay on market value anyway. fyi i have a my10 with 18k on the clock so 39,999 isnt far wrong

670 i paid aged 29, 10yrs ncb, 5k miles a year


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

cerealuk said:


> elephant here but they said they wouldnt insure if i valued the car over 40k when i specified value... i said 39,999. not sure the relevence as they should pay on market value anyway. fyi i have a my10 with 18k on the clock so 39,999 isnt far wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 670 i paid aged 29, 10yrs ncb, 5k miles a year


oh and 3 points for sp30


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Admiral - renewed last week. £870, 5 Years NCB and no points/accidents. All mods declared and covered for £45K - pay out market value (tricky to prove with GT-Rs really!) and up to £500 for mods on top according to blurb BUT they said (and it would be recorded) if car written off you could reclaim mods back physically from car so front end shunt you can take exhaust off etc. Maybe not much help but interesting nonetheless. Multi car policy helped too it must be noted.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Multicar from admiral here as well. £790 29yrs 5000 miles 6 yrs no claims. stage II all mods declared. Just renewed last week. Need to get them to match a new online quite every year though or else renewal premiums are a joke.


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*insurance*

Im looking at a multi car with admiral, does any one else do a sensible multi car, would be nice if they covered left hand drive 3rd party as Ive a couple American classics which I doubt do 200 miles a year.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Admiral - renewed last week. £870, 5 Years NCB and no points/accidents. All mods declared and covered for £45K - pay out market value (tricky to prove with GT-Rs really!) and up to £500 for mods on top according to blurb BUT they said (and it would be recorded) if car written off you could reclaim mods back physically from car so front end shunt you can take exhaust off etc. Maybe not much help but interesting nonetheless. Multi car policy helped too it must be noted.


Rog is that stage 4 covered?


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Stevie76 said:


> Chaps....got to renew my insurance in a few days. Am currently with CCI and wondering if anyone's getting any particularly good deals anywhere right now on modified cars?



Feel free to get in touch, tel: 01707 642552


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

SkyInsurance said:


> Feel free to get in touch, tel: 01707 642552


I assume you cover stage 5 cars 750bhp?
Also do you cover the modifications?


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

vxrcymru said:


> I assume you cover stage 5 cars 750bhp?
> Also do you cover the modifications?


Yes, 750BHP no issue what so ever.

Modifications covered on a like for like basis. 

Vehicles like this are our speciality. 

Tel: 01707 642552


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well my insurance renewal came through today for Competition Car Insurance and i have just about managed to gather myself together having fallen on the floor laughing.

For some context on the renewal price I paid just over £700 last year.

So my renewal prices this year.......wait for it......wait for it....













£5261.98!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chuckle:

I mean seriousely....nothing has changed at all. A part of me thinks they dont want my custom:chuckle:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh i forgot to mention though....CCI have made it easier for me and are prepared to let me pay £472 per month for 9 months (at 20.1% APR)....bless them:chuckle:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Bloody hell! That's crazy! 

You tried sky yet? 

I would be interested to know if admiral would consider you with your list of mods.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Bloody hell! That's crazy!
> 
> You tried sky yet?
> 
> I would be interested to know if admiral would consider you with your list of mods.


It sure is.....can quite believe it consider Mr Yu is still insured with CCI on stage 4.5.

Not tried anyone else yet but will be making some phone calls tomorrow. Might droop CCI an email just to make sure this is not a mistake.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Stevie76 said:


> It sure is.....can quite believe it consider Mr Yu is still insured with CCI on stage 4.5.
> 
> Not tried anyone else yet but will be making some phone calls tomorrow. Might droop CCI an email just to make sure this is not a mistake.


Must be. Unless you've done something to really annoy them over the last year!
As I said, my premium went down by a lot, especially when I dropped my mileage limit.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Must be. Unless you've done something to really annoy them over the last year!
> As I said, my premium went down by a lot, especially when I dropped my mileage limit.


Who is the insurer on your policy David? This mad renewal is Aviva for me.

Nothing changed at all apart from me being older and wiser


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Stevie76 said:


> Who is the insurer on your policy David? This mad renewal is Aviva for me.
> 
> Nothing changed at all apart from me being older and wiser


Yep, Aviva. I've never heard of CCI using anyone else for GT-Rs.

Must be an admin error on yours or your postcode has suddenly become GT-R crime central.


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

Just trying to get quotes for my insurance renewal. Why do all brokers now say we can't hold that price you have to pay now?:nervous: Doesn't help when my current lot are shut on a Saturday!!!!!:chairshot


----------



## rageyourdream (Feb 19, 2007)

rb320ed said:


> Just trying to get quotes for my insurance renewal. Why do all brokers now say we can't hold that price you have to pay now?:nervous: Doesn't help when my current lot are shut on a Saturday!!!!!:chairshot


I thought they held their price for 30days, at least every insurance company I've had quotes from do, who is the quote from? Sounds a bit off to me


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

Both Sky and Adrian Flux said I had to pay then, seemed too pushy for my liking, however have been sent a text with ref no from one of them!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

rb320ed said:


> Just trying to get quotes for my insurance renewal. Why do all brokers now say we can't hold that price you have to pay now?:nervous: Doesn't help when my current lot are shut on a Saturday!!!!!:chairshot


We dont operate in that way.

As a broker you are supposed to give the customer ample time to think about the purchase and way up all the opions.

At Greenlight Every quote we give us valid for 21 days. The customer can take the price and cover details away and think about the offer and make an informed decision.

I wouldnt of thought the regulators would be best pleased if the customers compained about being pressurised into a policy.

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight
01277 650866


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

After a few calls my renewal cost dropped by almost £200 which was better than other companies and includes track days!  will have to get on the track more next year! :smokin: might need a few more upgrades!


----------



## Steveio (Aug 13, 2012)

Zenith just cost me £650 fully comp with exhaust mod declared.


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Just had a quote from SKY £1060! 55 yrs old, clean licence, max no claims on stg4. Under 4k miles a year.


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Do yourself a favour and dont even bother calling Keith Michaels , when i called to change my policy over from my e60 m5 to my GTR , i was basically told that they dont cover the GTR because they are to expensive to fix , he wouldent even bother quoting me, all he said was that it would be scary money and he could cover me on a lamborghini easier.

Since then i changed my insurance provider and cancelled my policy with them , and during my policy with them they have been nothing but unprofessional and the attitude of the staff when you call is terrible, its like they're doing you a favour answering the phone , so who knows what they would be like in the event of a claim.

I know other people on here may have theyre car insured by Keith Michaels , but my past dealings with them have been terrible and would never use them again.

Im now with Admiral who was very competitive at around £600 with mods declared 28 Years old and 5 years no claim's and very easy to deal with.

Just my experience and hopefully save someone else the trouble i had.


----------

